

Ask HN: Intro to Linear Algebra? - andrewparker

I'm excited about Andrew Ng's upcoming Machine Learning class, but I know from the past YouTube videos that Andrew Ng has posted the course will be heavily dependent on strong knowledge of Linear Algebra.<p>I took Linear Algebra in college, but I don't remember any of it now 9 years later.  What is your favorite concise primer/refresher on Linear Algebra?
======
NonEUCitizen
[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-06-linear-
algebra-...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-06-linear-algebra-
spring-2010/)

------
lylejohnson
Someone else recommend the Khan Academy lectures [1], and I was thinking about
using those.

[1] <http://www.khanacademy.org/#linear-algebra>

------
colanderman
Glibert Strang's _Linear Algebra and its Applications_ is a beautifully
written concise introduction to linear algebra.

